# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik associeer een leesbril met ouderdom

## Leontien

> Nederlanders associëren de leesbril vaak met ouderdom. Toch krijgen veel veertigers al met een leesbril te maken. Voor sommigen een behoorlijke schok.


nu.nl

Toen ik dit nieuwsbericht las werd ik nieuwsgierig of jij een leesbril ook associeert met een leesbril. Doe je dat?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## schanulleke1968

Een leesbril heeft niet steeds te maken met ouderdom. 
Waarooom er een probleem om maken als je wegens ouderdom een leesbril nodig hebt? Zulke dinngen zijn nog maar onbenulligheden ivm ouder worden.

----------


## Suske'52

daar sluit ik mij bij aan  :Wink:

----------

